# D.H. SMITH YONKERS, NEW YORK CODD



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 2, 2021)

I have found another great spot. This time is an old stone foundation. The basement was filled with trash and stone. Lots of glass, blobtop pieces and broken bottles. Heartbreakers. I did manage to scope out the surroundings and almost had a heart attack. I looked over at an old tree stump and there on top was this codd bottle.  I thought it might be English because I have seen pieces of them in this same area. I walked over and glad to see it was embossed had the marble then I saw it was from N.Y. and that was all I needed to see. Oh boy! Doesn't look like this thing was ever in the ground. No sickness. One small crack on the lip. You can hardly see it . It is a clean crack and I should be able to repair it. Hope you like.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 2, 2021)

Love those American Codds!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 2, 2021)

Wow that's a great find!  I didn't know that New York had any Codds.  And you found it right on the surface as well?  Finding a US Codd at all is a pretty rare thing, but on the surface in the woods is incredible!  I bet not many collectors today can say they've done that.  Looks like it's a US-made Codd too, aren't those less common than UK-made ones, even for US bottlers?  I know that every one used by our bottlers that I've ever seen was obviously made in the UK.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 3, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow that's a great find!  I didn't know that New York had any Codds.  And you found it right on the surface as well?  Finding a US Codd at all is a pretty rare thing, but on the surface in the woods is incredible!  I bet not many collectors today can say they've done that.  Looks like it's a US-made Codd too, aren't those less common than UK-made ones, even for US bottlers?  I know that every one used by our bottlers that I've ever seen was obviously made in the UK.


I found this one on top of an old rotten stump. Just staring at me. I thought I was dreaming. Only 16 states had codd bottles. 66 bottlers used codd bottles in the U.S.A. with about 270 known variations. 16 variations in N.Y.  New Jersey (where I live) has no known codd bottles. Here is a link to a complete revised list of American codd bottlers and variations. This one is cataloged as #51494AB only 2 variations of D.H.Smith.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 3, 2021)

I just realized this morning that the bottle because of it sitting in the sun although shaded ¾ of the year. Isaw through my less tired morning eyes that it is the lightest amethyst color (very faint). Also the Banner that contains all the embossing is held up by a rod with an arrow on each end.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Aug 3, 2021)

@ROBBYBOBBY64 Nice item there Robby! I dug mine up in Yonkers many years ago. The Smith embossing like that occurs on almost all their bottles.
Thanks for posting! 
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 3, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> @ROBBYBOBBY64 Nice item there Robby! I dug mine up in Yonkers many years ago. The Smith embossing like that occurs on almost all their bottles.
> Thanks for posting!
> ~Fred


Yes but not arched like D.H. Smith on this one. The other is aqua has TBNTBS on the front and has the pat date on back.  Also similar ones but blobtop bottles this bottle not to be sold on back. I also seen a quart crown top, not sure the color.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Aug 3, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> the Banner that contains all the embossing is held up by a rod with an arrow on each end.


This is what I was responding to Robby, the arrow and banner is The Smith Trade mark. It's meant to replicate or represent the old manner of hanging a banner from a pike shaft.
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 3, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> This is what I was responding to Robby, the arrow and banner is The Smith Trade mark. It's meant to replicate or represent the old manner of hanging a banner from a pike shaft.
> ~Fred


Wow, I had no idea. Thanks for the information Fred. Pike shaft I never heard of. Yours is the aqua one or like mine clear. My rubber seal inside was still there but only like a sliver moon. It was hard and I lost it during the clean up. I would lose my head if not attached.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Aug 3, 2021)

~Yeah, Robby we both have the same example , tho Your embossing is far sharper / clearer than what I got which suggests to me yours is earlier with less heat and maintenance wear on the mold. 
Super nice  find my friend!
~Fred


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Aug 3, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have found another great spot. This time is an old stone foundation. The basement was filled with trash and stone. Lots of glass, blobtop pieces and broken bottles. Heartbreakers. I did manage to scope out the surroundings and almost had a heart attack. I looked over at an old tree stump and there on top was this codd bottle.  I thought it might be English because I have seen pieces of them in this same area. I walked over and glad to see it was embossed had the marble then I saw it was from N.Y. and that was all I needed to see. Oh boy! Doesn't look like this thing was ever in the ground. No sickness. One small crack on the lip. You can hardly see it . It is a clean crack and I should be able to repair it. Hope you like.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I got the same one recently in a box lot of 20 bottles that was $1 per bottle at a yard sale. What a steal.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 4, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I got the same one recently in a box lot of 20 bottles that was $1 per bottle at a yard sale. What a steal.
> View attachment 228163
> View attachment 228164


Thats the same one. Nice score.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 4, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> ~Yeah, Robby we both have the same example , tho Your embossing is far sharper / clearer than what I got which suggests to me yours is earlier with less heat and maintenance wear on the mold.
> Super nice  find my friend!
> ~Fred


I saw the pictures on the metal detecting post. Yours seems to be the older aqua one. Does your codd bottle have embossing on the back?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 4, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> ~Yeah, Robby we both have the same example , tho Your embossing is far sharper / clearer than what I got which suggests to me yours is earlier with less heat and maintenance wear on the mold.
> Super nice  find my friend!
> ~Fred


Yours has the name straight not arched. I think yours is not on the list maybe?!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 4, 2021)

Have this D. H. SMITH // WEISS BEER, but alas not a codd.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 4, 2021)

Love your Weiss beer blob bottle. Funny how when it rains it pours. Finding that bottle is just the tip of the iceberg so to speak. I have seen online and through knowledgeable members here so many variations of bottles used by D.H. Smith. Not sure what the D.H. stands for? lol! Be nice Robert. Could have relatives still alive.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 4, 2021)

UncleBruce what's on the base? Is it the Smith name?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 4, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> UncleBruce what's on the base? Is it the Smith name?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Base is smooth.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 4, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Base is smooth.


It looks like there is in the picture. Crazy, it must be a reflection off the side somehow. Thanks for the reply buddy!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Aug 4, 2021)

Sorry for the mess up post! Here’s some pics of my Codd.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 4, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> Sorry for the mess up post! Here’s some pics of my Codd.


Your good buddy. No harm, No foul.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Aug 4, 2021)

Now here’s a 7” blobtop and an eleven inch blobtop. The biggun has “This Bottle (arched) / Not To Be (flat) / Sold (flat) on the back.
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 4, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> Now here’s a 7” blobtop and an eleven inch blobtop. The biggun has “This Bottle (arched) / Not To Be (flat) / Sold (flat) on the back.
> ~Fred


Wow they are nice. I see the differences now. I have seen the quart in a crowntop. I recognize the pictures on the computer screen, lol!  Thank you for posting the pictures they are great, Fred and of course UncleBruce.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 6, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I found this one on top of an old rotten stump. Just staring at me. I thought I was dreaming. Only 16 states had codd bottles. 66 bottlers used codd bottles in the U.S.A. with about 270 known variations. 16 variations in N.Y.  New Jersey (where I live) has no known codd bottles. Here is a link to a complete revised list of American codd bottlers and variations. This one is cataloged as #51494AB only 2 variations of D.H.Smith.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


The list is lacking a few.  There is one from Houston, Texas that I am aware of as well as the H.F. Cleeve that is from New York.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 6, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> The list is lacking a few.  There is one from Houston, Texas that I am aware of as well as the H.F. Cleeve that is from New York.


I remember you mentioned that before. Maybe send them the picture so it can be added to the list. Most likely a work in progress. 
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Aug 7, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I found this one on top of an old rotten stump. Just staring at me. I thought I was dreaming. Only 16 states had codd bottles. 66 bottlers used codd bottles in the U.S.A. with about 270 known variations. 16 variations in N.Y. New Jersey (where I live) has no known codd bottles. Here is a link to a complete revised list of American codd bottlers and variations. This one is cataloged as #51494AB only 2 variations of D.H.Smith.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



You always come up with such cool and trippy stuff here! Thanks for sharing- (I have to look where mine was made, now.)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 7, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> You always come up with such cool and trippy stuff here! Thanks for sharing- (I have to look where mine was made, now.)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'll take that as a compliment, coming from a Cool Cat like yourself. I love the thing you post. You like my stuff. That's what it's all about. Share all your find and I will do the same. I have some really old stuff I need to clean up and post. Been so busy lately. Ttyl.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## digger dun (Aug 11, 2021)

I think I have a New York Codd that is not listed in that link, gotta check when I get home tonight.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 11, 2021)

digger dun said:


> I think I have a New York Codd that is not listed in that link, gotta check when I get home tonight.


I have run into old links that claim 77 american bottlers used Codd type bottles. Now there has to be over that. Not counting the unknown variations. Revise the revised list. I'm sure you have it, but for others, here is the pdf to the list of american codd bottles.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## EdsFinds (Aug 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have found another great spot. This time is an old stone foundation. The basement was filled with trash and stone. Lots of glass, blobtop pieces and broken bottles. Heartbreakers. I did manage to scope out the surroundings and almost had a heart attack. I looked over at an old tree stump and there on top was this codd bottle.  I thought it might be English because I have seen pieces of them in this same area. I walked over and glad to see it was embossed had the marble then I saw it was from N.Y. and that was all I needed to see. Oh boy! Doesn't look like this thing was ever in the ground. No sickness. One small crack on the lip. You can hardly see it . It is a clean crack and I should be able to repair it. Hope you like.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Ha Haa! That's what I love the best about this hunting for old bottles! You find a sight, walk around for a bit, just as you're about to give it up for the day...BAM there it is smiling up at you as if to reward you for your diligence and time spent searching for it!


----------



## seaeo1 (Aug 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I found this one on top of an old rotten stump. Just staring at me. I thought I was dreaming. Only 16 states had codd bottles. 66 bottlers used codd bottles in the U.S.A. with about 270 known variations. 16 variations in N.Y.  New Jersey (where I live) has no known codd bottles. Here is a link to a complete revised list of American codd bottlers and variations. This one is cataloged as #51494AB only 2 variations of D.H.Smith.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Got these two Long Island New York Codds a while back. Found one diving on Long Island.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 11, 2021)

EdsFinds said:


> Ha Haa! That's what I love the best about this hunting for old bottles! You find a sight, walk around for a bit, just as you're about to give it up for the day...BAM there it is smiling up at you as if to reward you for your diligence and time spent searching for it!


Ask you shall be given, Seek and you shall find, part of Matthew 7:7
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 11, 2021)

seaeo1 said:


> Got these two Long Island New York Codds a while back. Found one diving on Long Island.


Nice! Never did that before. Diving for bottles. Sweet Codds. I've said this before bottles and swimming? Where do i sign up!?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## seaeo1 (Aug 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Nice! Never did that before. Diving for bottles. Sweet Codds. I've said this before bottles and swimming? Where do i sign up!?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


You are welcome to tag along one day if your ever on the Island!


----------



## EdsFinds (Aug 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Ask you shall be given, Seek and you shall find, part of Matthew 7:7
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


righto matey! so true on many levels of life!


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Aug 11, 2021)

4 newly listed USA Codds will be added to my site www.sodasandbeers.com soon.  This will bring the number to 149 Codd shaped bottles and 2 Hybrid Codds.  The listing Dr. Muncy used, he got from me a long time ago and the listing has double since. 

And Yes there are two NJ Codds known.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 12, 2021)

Sodasandbeers said:


> 4 newly listed USA Codds will be added to my site www.sodasandbeers.com soon.  This will bring the number to 149 Codd shaped bottles and 2 Hybrid Codds.  The listing Dr. Muncy used, he got from me a long time ago and the listing has double since.
> 
> And Yes there are two NJ Codds known.


2 American Codd  hydrids? Which ones? I looked on the site but couldn't figure out which 2 are hybrids. I love the torpedo bottoms on them. I also like Roorbach bottles. I frequent your site often, a wonderful resource. Thanks for the reply.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## willong (Aug 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I just realized this morning that the bottle because of it sitting in the sun although shaded ¾ of the year. Isaw through my less tired morning eyes that it is the lightest amethyst color (very faint). Also the Banner that contains all the embossing is held up by a rod with an arrow on each end.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Nice detail!


----------

